# 1991 Dodge Dakota 4x4



## ad8705 (Mar 5, 2003)

Yes all my freinds tell me that this truck wont take a plow. Well i think they are full of it. Whats your opinions? Its a 1991 Dodge Dakota Extended Cab 4x4.



Thanks


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

tell me more my friend. Is it a V6 or a V8. I have seen some dakota plow trucks and they perform fine. I know of one gentleman on here with a fisher on his. I saw one just today with a meyer on it. I know of a dodge dealer in town with one like yours with a 7 foot western on it also.


Jay


----------



## ad8705 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Reply to*

Well its a 1991 Dodge Dakota 3.9l V6. I was also wondering what kind of plow i should get and how big. Thanks


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

96 Dodge Dakota 3.9 with a Fisher 7' Minute Mount and 420lbs. of ballast thats what a guy here on plowsite has for his dakota.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

96 Dodge Dakota 3.9 with a Fisher 7' Minute Mount and 420lbs. of ballast thats what a guy here on plowsite has for his dakota.

his user name is plow dak

Send him a pm im sure he could help you.

If u go to this link http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4298&perpage=20&highlight=rig pics&pagenumber=16 its about three posts down.

Jay


----------



## Plow Dak (Jan 14, 2003)

*It plows fine..*

If you want some info on my Dak i'll be more than happy to help
you. Just send me your questions.
Mike


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

i have a 6.5' meyers on my 88 dakota 3.9 v6. 5 speed...it has served me well..


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i have a 93 club cab with 5.2 6.5 blade i think its to small the blade that is but my truck sits on 31's and the truck is stock sits pretty high i dont have any problems


----------

